# My New B&M Location



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I figured I should post a few quick pictures on my new store. I have been bragging about is so here it is! I plan on taking some better pictures soon

Part of the Retail area:








Private Locker room:








Bar area: 








Lounge area:








Humidor:








Humidor shelving:









These pictures are before everything was decorated and finished but you get the idea.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Lovely - I love the locker set up!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, that is impressive. I think you should expand your business to Michigan :mrgreen:


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

It is very inspiring and yes the locker setup is VERY nice and well thought


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you looking to adopt at all? :laugh:

edit: meant to preview to make sure I got the right smiley but hit post instead!

It looks very nice, I wish that there was a B&M with a lounge closer to my house..


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

I do everything I can to support my B&Ms back home. I know it's got to be hard to survive against online cigars now-a-days. Nothing beats the atmosphere of a good brick and mortar though! I plan on getting a locker at the one near my wife's house in San Antonio when I get back from this deployment. This does look a pretty nice establishment though!


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

you hiring?? or could i rent the couch?


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

That's beautiful man. I wish I were closer..


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet Jarrod! Looks great!

Yes, please take some more photos and get them on here brother! 

Hopefully, I can visit you one day!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice and intimate..good feel and great looking lockers...HDTV...chairs...looks like home to me! Where's the Murphy Bed?


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to have a store like this close to me in NH 

Looks great !

cheers


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Are you guys jealous? I get to wander through that glorious humidor 

I really do have to look for you next time I am in there Jerrod. Last time I was there you weren't in.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

gorgeous, very well done.

large humidor, great lounge and nice bar area...very inviting!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Updated Pictures!

Front Entrance: 









Humidor:

























Lounge:









































Locker Room:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the updated pic Jarrod! Awesome place!!!

So, when do you plan on bringing one of those to Tyler? I have a store manager lined up for you here...and yes, I am serious! :smoke:


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I will stick to Oklahoma.. Although I do plan on opening a few more stores around here


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

jarrod said:


> I think I will stick to Oklahoma.. Although I do plan on opening a few more stores around here


I hear you! Nonetheless, your store looks great...and one day, we need something like that here in the Tyler area. We have two B&M's in Tyler with many more spread out around the Greater Tyler/Longview area...but they lack greatly, in what yours have to offer.

Like I said earlier...hopefully I will be up in OK someday and get to check you out...you are only a few hours away!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

This place is so amazing its glowing!!! ound:

But seriously though, this place looks amazing, its got everything you could need. I wish I could visit there haha.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome man looks great. I might have to make my way up there some time.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow Jarrod, thats a beautiful shop! Unfortunatly I dont see any of the brands I represent on your shelves yet, I think we should do something about that


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is beautiful! Congrats and I wish you continued success!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If any of you are serious about visiting, let me know so I can meet up with you for a cigar at ZT's!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice looking shop. Lockers are a great idea


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I just had a driver ask about places in your area - what's the name and location?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Jarrod isn't on too often, but the place is called ZT Cigars. It's located at

2726 W Britton Rd
Oklahoma City, OK 73120

It is on britton just east of may ave. in north okc.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Jarrod isn't on too often, but the place is called ZT Cigars. It's located at
> 
> 2726 W Britton Rd
> Oklahoma City, OK 73120
> ...


Ill be coming down for sure but it might not be for a few months. Ill keep in touch so we can meetup when I go and do some herfing!


----------

